# PE exam Reference Material



## Bluedog (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi .

I took FE this October and awaiting my results. Keeping my fingers crossed. I do want to start preparing for PE and brushed though MERM(PE). Unlike MERM for FE, MERM for PE has little or no practice problems for each topic. What reference material is needed for practice problems. Also for the depth section I think i wanna attempt MD. Please suggest the reference material for the same. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DynaMechEng (Jan 3, 2011)

Bluedog said:


> Hi .I took FE this October and awaiting my results. Keeping my fingers crossed. I do want to start preparing for PE and brushed though MERM(PE). Unlike MERM for FE, MERM for PE has little or no practice problems for each topic. What reference material is needed for practice problems. Also for the depth section I think i wanna attempt MD. Please suggest the reference material for the same. Thanks in advance.


I suggest MERM, Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design, and Mark's Standard Handbook as reference material. I also suggest you buy all three subject areas of Six Minute Solutions: Mechanical Engineering PE. Even though MD will be your depth area, the other books have breadth sections for Refrigeration/HVAC and Thermal Fluids (which are in the AM portion). I found that the October Exam had quite a bit of Thermal/Fluids/Refrig/HVAC and was glad I studied from all three books. If you work all these problems and know them inside and out, you'll do fine on the exam.


----------



## MrAnderson41 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bluedog said:


> Hi .I took FE this October and awaiting my results. Keeping my fingers crossed. I do want to start preparing for PE and brushed though MERM(PE). Unlike MERM for FE, MERM for PE has little or no practice problems for each topic. What reference material is needed for practice problems. Also for the depth section I think i wanna attempt MD. Please suggest the reference material for the same. Thanks in advance.


I used "Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE" by Lindeburg to complement the MERM. I would read the chapter and review the examples in the MERM and try to follow along with what they were doing and then actually work the problems in from the Practice Problems book. The book that I mentioned is really a supplement to the MERM and is broken down into the same sections/chapters so it really makes it easier to study the way I did. As far as references I can't really help you there since you're taking the MD and I took the TF depth but I will say that studying they way I described above will help you get to know the MERM and where the samples problems that may help you on the test are located. You'll also learn the structure/flow of the book. To me this is equally as important as knowing the material for the PE.


----------



## MadDawg (Jan 4, 2011)

Bluedog said:


> Hi .I took FE this October and awaiting my results. Keeping my fingers crossed. I do want to start preparing for PE and brushed though MERM(PE). Unlike MERM for FE, MERM for PE has little or no practice problems for each topic. What reference material is needed for practice problems. Also for the depth section I think i wanna attempt MD. Please suggest the reference material for the same. Thanks in advance.


NCEES sells sample exams that are good to use under timed conditions.


----------

